# David Dickson on Christ’s triumph over demonic powers



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 20, 2021)

... Christ is said to have made _a shew of the Devils,_ and to have openly triumphed on the Cross, (1) Inasmuch as he hath valiantly received, overcome, and extinguished all their temptations and poisoned darts, whether immediately cast by them against him hanging on the Cross, or hurled by the poisonous tongues of furious adversaries, or brandished by the provocation of the ingratitude of his Disciples flying from him. (2) Inasmuch as Christ hath turned the malice of the Devils, all their subtilties and machinations (by which they sought his life, incessantly stirring up their slaves to crucify him till he hanged upon the Cross) to their own destruction, and to the most open ruin of their dominion.

(3) Inasmuch as he hath shewn himself Lord of Heaven and Earth, by signs and wonders in the very time of his crucifying. (4) Inasmuch as he hath shewn openly his power by converting the thief hanging at his right hand, and the Centurion standing at his feet. (5) Inasmuch as the price of Redemption being already paid, the Conqueror, not only in the sight of God, and Angels, but also in the sight of these Devils, and also in the bearing of all beholders, cried out, that his work was finished, and that to his own eternal glory, and the perpetual ignominy of his enemies. From which it follows, that we must not depart from Christ for the obtaining of any good, or that we might be delivered from any evil. ...

For more, see David Dickson on Christ’s triumph over demonic powers.


----------

